# Personalzing rods



## BadBoyCR (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey guys,
What options are out there for printing names out to put on a rod.
I have tried the hand signature, printable clear peel and stick vinyl, and waterslide. I am kinda thinking about investing in a gold/siver foil type printer.
Any help would be appreciated.
Jay


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

The only thing that I have been even a little satisfied with has been weaving the name on the rod. I would like to come up with a suitable way to make decals. It is expensive to get one or two decals at a time made by a commercial decal maker such as Decal Connection.
Pat


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

I was actually going to post a thread about this topic. I'd like to personalize my rods as well. I saw where mud hole can make decals but they ask u to send a file. I assume I need some type of software I design it first. Any info on this?


----------



## illusion express (Aug 24, 2009)

*decals*

Been using goldentouchdecals(Tightlinedecals) been real pleased with Charlie's work and the turn around on his products. Had the same issues just bit the bullet and had Charlie do them for me. Good luck...


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

illusion express said:


> Been using goldentouchdecals(Tightlinedecals) been real pleased with Charlie's work and the turn around on his products. Had the same issues just bit the bullet and had Charlie do them for me. Good luck...


x2 It's a little more expensive, but the quality and service is well worth it...


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

Is there software I need to buy or download to design the decal or are the premade?


----------



## Bill Stevens (Mar 8, 2008)

*Can You Personalize Your Rods?*

Is there software - yes - if you have a computer what you need is probably loaded.

If you can not do it there probably is a teen aged magician near that can do it for you.

Can you do them yourself - yes

Can you use a regular inkjet printer - yes

Do you need to buy a loom and books to learn to weave it for it to look good - no

Are any custom rodbuilders doing their decals - Yup Many!

What types of stuff can be done - anything!

How long does it take to do a decal if you learns needed skills - five minutes.

Where is the information available - Swampland Contact Us.

Am I smart enough to use this forum and properly size things and manage the attache mt feature for the fourm. NO No!

Pat do you you have a left list for the rod labels attached?

If you need assistance setting up or printing printing decals use the Contact Us Link at Swampland.

Anything is possible!


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I have a complete set of weave patterns for lettering in 7, 15, 30,40,and 60 thread. All but the 15 thread I made myself but I do not use a left list. I am pretty dumb when it comes to the computer. I havbe the Pic to weave program, visual weave, and visual wrap and I haven't figured out how to use any of them. I had my grandson show me this weekend how to resize pictures and made some decals on waterslide paper. The can out pretty good but I have to do a white underwrap before I apply them. Bill I sxaw you do a tutotial on making decals using the decal paper but I still haven't figured out how to do a negative to apply over the paper.
Pat


----------



## Bill Stevens (Mar 8, 2008)

"I had my grandson show me this weekend how to resize pictures and made some decals on waterslide paper.?

The trick is to use the correct print media - it is not waterslide paper

"The can out pretty good but I have to do a white underwrap before I apply them."

The proper media creates the background - white underwrap or painting the blank is not necessary. Ask your grandson how to do reverse imaging.

"Bill I sxaw you do a tutotial on making decals using the decal paper but I still haven't figured out how to do a negative to apply over the paper."

There is no negative. Just a simple printed image or if you wish the media color or surface texture is used to display the needed color. You can actually do all of this using Microsoft Word with out using any graphics program. 

Find someone near and ask a few question - new things can be painfull to learn. Many are worth the effort - this is one of them!


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Thanks Bill
My grandson has gone to Austin to find an apartment before college starts but he will be back in a couple of weeks and I will pick his brain. There is a 10 year old girl down the street that I call sometimes when I have a computer problem but she doesn't know how to make decals.
Pat


----------



## Bill Stevens (Mar 8, 2008)

Pat now you have gone and pushed me - take this to the 10 years old - she will getrdun!

Tell her to call me and I will set her up with everything needed!

There is a lot of information on labels - if you want to do labeling Swampland will help.The following information is dated. Did your ever think to ask Terry Jones - they have the media in the store and Terry knows how to use it.

Many rodbuilders learned to produce labels.

Swampland Tackle now offers four unique forms of print media in support of the new and innovative "Electric Decals" article, by Bobby Feazel, published in Rodmaker Magazine in February 2009.

This new and exciting method of producing high quality graphic arts for use on custom rods will raise the bar for rodbuilders who have the patience and ability for follow detailed procedures.

A team of rodbuilders and print media professionals have worked tirelessly to present this new technology in a manner that will allow all rodbuilders to evaluate the present state of the art and the compatibility of media for use with common ink jet printers.

Tom Kirkman, editor of Rodmaker used the medial for all work that appear in Rodmaker Magazine. Tom wrote his comments concerning the present limitations of the media in the side bar.

Bobby Feazel will demonstrate the full capability of graphic arts technique at the Swampland Booth Area at the International Custom Rodbuilding Show in High Point.

You are urged to attend the ICRBE and evaluate the full capability of present product line.

The following are comments noteworthy for your consideration

Jimis Ellis - I have reviewed samples of the materials and some samples of decals and other uses for this process. I have to concur that the results are unbelievable, and agree that this should place a huge bearing of where and how decals will be made in the near future.

Jack Hunt Sales Texas Craft Manufacturer Of All Products -

Presently our White Waterproof Vinyl works with all types of ink on the market, including: standard dye based, pigment based, and solvent based. Our Gold & Silver Polyester media, as well as our Inkjet Holographic Silver Shine media are coated with a special inkjet receptive coating that is only compatible with dye based inks. This means that all of our media should work with any non-premium ink. Branded inks such as "Claria", "DuraBrite", "Vivera", and "UltraChrome" are pigment or solvent based inks and do not work well with our metallic medias. We are currently in the process of developing a new inkjet receptive coating which will be more broadly compatible with all three major ink types, making our media work with any inkjet printer. We hope to be using this new coating within the next three months to one year."
Bobby's work and the samples he will create and install on the Big Show floor will clearly demonstrate this product can produce the graphic arts of the future. 
Samples of the work product can be viewed in the Details section of the web site ---> to samples of Electric Decals =>
Cutting , Handling and Die Cut Labeling 
Rodbuilders desire perfection, in the presentation of graphic arts, displayed on custom rods. The reliance on Internet information concerning the use of the new gold, silver and holographic media will not provide information that will guarantee instant success. The Rodmaker Magazine article provides a starting point for use of these new products.

Many problems associated with decals and stickers are related to improper cutting, trimming and general handling procedures. The project team of rodbuilders presenting the new decal media highly recommends the following tools for getting the Electric Decal from the media backing to the rod with minimum edge damage or surface contamination.

The tools and techniques demonstrated at the International Custom Rod Building Exposition in High Point, NC, by Bobby Feazel, incorporate the skill level required.

Many problems associated with edge lifting during the rod finish application are minimized with the use of the proper tools. Builders are urged to practice with sections of the media to develop the optimum procedure prior to the initial use of the media on a finished rod.

This information is provided as a courtesy by Swampland Rods. Swampland is not offering any of these items on the web site. If you are unable to locate the specific items locally use the Contact Us button. We will asset you in obtaining the items. The tools listed below can be purchased from retail store dealing in quilting and fabrics in a store near you. Please show caution for the specific brand name suggested to obtain the quality level of items desired.

OLFA Green Self-Healing Cutting Mats 

Image deleted incompatable file for this forum. 

Self-healing cutting mats are green for non-glare precision rotary cutting. Pro-quality cutting mats are 3mm thick, extra durable, 3 ply large self-healing cutting mats are made from a unique composite PVC vinyl material, designed for both rotary cutters and straight utility knives. The 12 inch x 18 inch mat is preferred to minimize rotary blade and table top scarring. These are not hard surface mats.

Professional-quality rotary cutting mats provide a long-lasting, non-glare surface that can be cut and slashed constantly without showing marks or cutting lines. Perfect for sign-makers, printers, photographers, designers, and custom rodbuilders.

O,mage deleted not compatable file for fourm format.


OLFA Rotary Cutter:

The Olfa 45 mm rotary cutter is perfect for precision cutting of all decal media and has the capability of cutting multiple sheets without edge damage or curl which is common with scissor trimming. The comfortable ergonomic handle reduces fatigue on your hand and wrist. You may never pick up your scissors again! 
A drafting style straight edge made of hard plastic with a smooth bottom is used as a guide for the rotary cutter.


The paper backing or two small slivers from a graphite blank section about six inches long or bamboo sticks (chopsticks) can be used to handle, place and align the labels when they are removed from the backing to minimize edge damage and surface contamination surface contamination. This skill will be demonstrated at the ICRBE.
Please read the Rodmaker Magazine article authored by Bobby Feazel for procedural detalils.
*
*
*Production Builders*
Production rodbuilders requiring a large quantity of die cut labels have the option of special order fixed dimensions media in vinyl media. Please note the following  

material taken from the Texas Craft web site.
" If you are looking for specialty film such as clear film, static cling, vinyl, tattoo paper and such, use the categories under Inkjet and Laser media respectively. This category is for die-cut paper labels only. We offer custom die cutting on Waterproof Inkjet Vinyl, and deliver the custom die-cut labels with a custom template for the Papilio Label Manager TM"
Please use the Contact Us button to arrange a personal contact for information concerning die cut labeling requirements.

Graphics services are available at Southern Graphics.


----------



## BadBoyCR (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok, Thanks,
I'll keep looking around for the solution. I will share it if I find one.
Jay


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

*personalizing rods*

Hey guys I use rub on letters and have for years. You can fingd them at office supply stores most of the time but I generally order on line from www.ezrubontransfers.com. I use 1/4" on smaller rod dia. and 3/8" on larger.I'm enclosing a few pics so you can see how they look.


----------



## chacker (Aug 16, 2007)

there are foil printers you can buy but its gonna set you close to $2k... May be worth it if your wrapping enough rods!


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*this is how u do it if u want to look custom*

go and get u a fine tip pen at any craft shop and dip in water base paint. i just learn this because i lost my sticker. i use to write but u could only use silver leaf or gold. i had bought some water base paint to start painting with, so i decided to use the white water base for writing the name on my rod. it was amaze how easy it flow and dryed quick. that was one take. my wife likes me to write the names, but i quit doing it because the inks where so hard to flow. the water base comes in all colors.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

I use Charlie @ Golden Touch. He is fast, inexpensive & has a great product.
http://www.tightlinecustomrods.com

Shawn


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

*Agreed!*



PBD539 said:


> I use Charlie @ Golden Touch. He is fast, inexpensive & has a great product.
> http://www.tightlinecustomrods.com
> 
> Shawn


No $10 shipping and the decals are very nice!


----------

